# Looking to getting into writing Erotica. Any commissions?



## TikTikKobold (Jan 27, 2017)

EDIT: Now that I'm getting actual commissions, requests will be lower on my list of things to do. You can still request me things, but if you really want some work, a monetary incentive will net you something, indeed!

Hello, Furry friends. I have made my account on furaffinity to try and get into the world of erotic storytelling, and perhaps even get to do commissions. Thing is, I don't have any work to show, because I don't want to associate my main account with anything lewd. So, in order to show people what I got, I think I'll take some very short requests. Tiny little 1000 word scenes just to stretch out and give some bite-sized context to people.

I'm not quite sure if this is the right place to talk about this, so if not, please let me know where I should go. Anyway. I'm looking forward to hearing some ideas.


----------



## RicoOfTheSkies (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, I do have a request for you. I'm flat broke so I can't afford to pay you, but maybe we can hash out the details via personal messages.


----------



## TikTikKobold (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey, everyone. I know it's been awhile, but I have posted my first few pieces, if you all want to see.
Artwork Gallery for TikTikKobold -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi there. I really liked your adventures of TikTik. I can see her becoming an excellent mage in the future. Assuming the book is a spellbook.

Anyway. If you are willing, I've got a couple ideas for which I'll gladly commission you to write. I'll send you a PM about them with more detail.


----------



## TikTikKobold (Mar 14, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Hi there. I really liked your adventures of TikTik. I can see her becoming an excellent mage in the future. Assuming the book is a spellbook.
> 
> Anyway. If you are willing, I've got a couple ideas for which I'll gladly commission you to write. I'll send you a PM about them with more detail.


If they are just requests, I will consider them and might do them. However, if you wish to really commission me, I think I'll  look into putting fingers to keyboard to provide you with quality entertainment!


----------

